# eGo ONE CLR Head



## dekardy (8/4/15)

Was curious if any of the vendors will be bringing these in.

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=238

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (8/4/15)

awesome!!! Looks like a good stealth vape option


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

dekardy said:


> Was curious if any of the vendors will be bringing these in.
> 
> http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=238



Nice find, will make the eGo One even better

However, this needs to go in the Who Has Stock sub-forum if you want vendors to respond 
Hopefully one of the mods will notice this thread and move it for you


----------



## dekardy (8/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Nice find, will make the eGo One even better
> 
> However, this needs to go in the Who Has Stock sub-forum if you want vendors to respond
> Hopefully one of the mods will notice this thread and move it for you



Yes agreed @free3dom. I was under the impression one could pick the sub-forum during the post and only figured out afterward that it post in the one your at. If any of the mods don't mind, please help me move it to "Who Has Stock" or show me how to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/15)

Thread moved to "who has stock"
Well spotted @free3dom !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (9/4/15)

They reckon no stock yet, about a week or two - when we order again we will get some of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dekardy (9/4/15)

Derick said:


> They reckon no stock yet, about a week or two - when we order again we will get some of these



Thanks @Derick, looking forward.


----------



## HealthCabin (14/4/15)

Very nice product.


----------



## Daniel (14/4/15)

@Derick sweet bud! Put me up for one please ... any idea on price point or too soon ?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/4/15)

This looks interesting. ^^,


----------



## Marechal (17/4/15)

Derick said:


> They reckon no stock yet, about a week or two - when we order again we will get some of these


Yes please.....I am also in on these....like the adjustable liquid control, the standard coils don't like high VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (17/4/15)

Daniel said:


> @Derick sweet bud! Put me up for one please ... any idea on price point or too soon ?


No Idea unfortunately, they don't have them yet, so can't tell us the price


----------



## Marechal (30/4/15)

@Derick, any news on the CLR heads?


----------



## HealthCabin (30/4/15)

http://www.healthcabin.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1290_1475&products_id=9648 

We have them, 17.5 USD


----------



## Derick (30/4/15)

Marechal said:


> @Derick, any news on the CLR heads?


Not yet sorry, we are planning to place another order next week some time as we need to restock on M80's and Lemo 2's as well, then we will bulk the EGO ones and their heads into that order. We just had to restock on batteries first

Reactions: Like 1


----------

